# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Srl: da amministratore unico a 2 amministratori

## Angela-81

Salve,
Una srl con due soci a 50%, uno dei quali è amministratore unico con compenso e anche rappresentante legale, vuole aggiungere l'altro socio nell'organo amministrativo con relativo compenso. Qual è la procedura piu giusta? Assemblea ordinaria? Si nomina semplicemente l'altro amministratore oppure con un unico verbale si procede prima alla revoca dell'amministratore unico e contestualmente alla nomina dei due amministratori?
Grazie

----------


## roby

Bisogna dare un'occhiata allo statuto se regolamenta il caso. Quando è capitato a me ho semplicemente aggiunto il nuovo amministratore (con verbale assemblea ordinaria soci).
Non mi piace l'idea che ci siano due soci che sono anche amministratori ed entrambi percepiscono un compenso per tale attività, anzichè percepire - eventualmente- i dividendi. 
Oltretutto si buttano (via) i soldi alla gestione separata INPS

----------


## Angela-81

Grazie.
No lo statuto non specifica molto... prevede solo la possibilità che ci sia o uno o piu amministratori... 
Ma a proposito di inps,  l'altro socio che dovrebbe subentrare nell'organo amministrativo è un libero professionista, un avvocato per la precisione: anche in questo caso va fatta l'iscrizione alla gestione separata?
O il compenso percepito viene assimilato al reddito professionale?

----------


## paolab

in questo caso l'avvocato potrebbe far rientrare l'amministrazione della società nel suo lavoro professionale (ci sta?) e a quel punto fattura il compenso come avvocato e paga la cassa previdenza avvocati

----------


## fazietto

Ho un caso simile, e per non aprire altro post mi accodo qui. Vorrei un vostro parere. 
Srls neo-costituita, attività di consulenza (70.22.09) due soci 50% di cui uno amministratore. All'inizio avevano optato per distribuzione utili a fine anno, adesso si ritrovano a dover pagare i contributi minimali dell'amministratore (iscritto d'ufficio a gestione commercianti) e senza possibilità di prelevare dal c/c della società. Vorrebbero correggere il tiro, quindi pensavo di risolvere in questo modo:
- dimissioni amministratore
- assemblea per passaggio da amministratore unico a CdA
- variazione in CCIAA chiedendo cancellazione da gestione commercianti del socio amministratore
- assunzione dell'ex socio amminstratore (che dopo le dimissioni non avrebbe conflitto di interessi) 
In questo modo risparmierebbero i contributi minimali (oltre che gli eventuali eccedenti anche sull'utile non distribuito) ed avrebbero la possibilità di sopravvivere con lo "stipendio" del socio assunto fino alla distribuzione del prossimo utile. Non sono convintissimo dal punto di vista del risparmio ma i clienti vorrebbero procedere in tal senso. Sto sbagliando o dimenticando qualcosa?  
Grazie in anticipo per il supporto quantomeno morale  :Big Grin:

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Ho un caso simile, e per non aprire altro post mi accodo qui. Vorrei un vostro parere. 
> Srls neo-costituita, attività di consulenza (70.22.09) due soci 50% di cui uno amministratore. All'inizio avevano optato per distribuzione utili a fine anno, adesso si ritrovano a dover pagare i contributi minimali dell'amministratore (iscritto d'ufficio a gestione commercianti) e senza possibilità di prelevare dal c/c della società. Vorrebbero correggere il tiro, quindi pensavo di risolvere in questo modo:
> - dimissioni amministratore
> - assemblea per passaggio da amministratore unico a CdA
> - variazione in CCIAA chiedendo cancellazione da gestione commercianti del socio amministratore
> - assunzione dell'ex socio amminstratore (che dopo le dimissioni non avrebbe conflitto di interessi) 
> In questo modo risparmierebbero i contributi minimali (oltre che gli eventuali eccedenti anche sull'utile non distribuito) ed avrebbero la possibilità di sopravvivere con lo "stipendio" del socio assunto fino alla distribuzione del prossimo utile. Non sono convintissimo dal punto di vista del risparmio ma i clienti vorrebbero procedere in tal senso. Sto sbagliando o dimenticando qualcosa?  
> Grazie in anticipo per il supporto quantomeno morale

   Premesso che se l'amministratore unico che va a cessare aveva i requisiti per l'iscrizione nella gestione commercianti dell'Inps anche il nuovo rappresentante legale presidente del consiglio amministrazione se posto nelle stesse condizioni dovrà essere iscritto alla gestione commercianti. In altri termini, se svolgo attività ristorativa attraverso una Srl e il rappresentante legale svolge attività commerciale all'interno della medesima attività non è che solo perché abbiamo costituito un organo collegiale verrebbe a mancare l'obbligo di iscrizione alla gestione commercianti così come previsto dalla legge 1397/60. Quindi potrebbe darsi il caso che oltre alla iscrizione l'ex amministratore che è diventato dipendente dovremmo continuare ad iscrivere il rappresentante legale della società che svolge attività commerciale con carattere di prevalenza di abitualità (svolge ad es. l'attività di cameriere aggiunto) così come prevede la normativa Inps. Per il resto gli aspetti procedurali indicati per operare la variazione l'amministratore unico a Consiglio di amministrazione mi sembrano corretti.

----------


## fazietto

Grazie per la risposta Enrico. 
Il codice ATECO identifica chiaramente un'attività professionale (https://servizi2.inps.it/servizi/WAD...diciATECO.aspx), infatti io ho proceduto all'iscrizione in gestione separata e nella pratica di inizio attività avevo chiesto la NON iscrizione per entrambi i soci, iscrizione che però è avvenuta con accertamento d'ufficio, per il solo socio amministratore. Anche perché, per forza di cose, in assenza di dipendenti qualcuno deve pur lavorare in questa società. Pensi che con questa operazione l'Inps andrebbe comunque a confermare l'iscrizione nella gestione commercianti? 
Grazie ancora per la tua disponibilità.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Grazie per la risposta Enrico. 
> Il codice ATECO identifica chiaramente un'attività professionale (https://servizi2.inps.it/servizi/WAD...diciATECO.aspx), infatti io ho proceduto all'iscrizione in gestione separata e nella pratica di inizio attività avevo chiesto la NON iscrizione per entrambi i soci, iscrizione che però è avvenuta con accertamento d'ufficio, per il solo socio amministratore. Anche perché, per forza di cose, in assenza di dipendenti qualcuno deve pur lavorare in questa società. Pensi che con questa operazione l'Inps andrebbe comunque a confermare l'iscrizione nella gestione commercianti? 
> Grazie ancora per la tua disponibilità.

  Penso che esclusa l'ipotesi della STP un'attività consulenziale si riterrà svolta in regime di impresa (impresa del terziario e in una parola commercio) fatto che alle condizioni richieste dalla Legge 1397/60 potrà innescare (così come ha fatto l'INPS d'ufficio a seguito d'accertamento) l'iscrizione alla gestione commercianti. Sulla doppia iscrizione ormai la giurisprudenza è orientata nel senso di ammettere la possibilità della doppia iscrizione. Sull'onda di questo orientamento l'INPS ha diramato la Circolare 14 maggio 2013, n. 78 nella quale la sintesi è la seguente: lo svolgimento di attività di tipo imprenditoriale, anche se abbinate ad attività che danno luogo ad iscrizione alla Gestione separata, richiede l'iscrizione alla Gestione commercianti/artigiani. In ossequio alla sentenza della Corte Costituzionale 23 gennaio 2012, n. 15, il verbale ispettivo dell'INPS di Cassino n. 3300 0003032240/2012 ha dato un'interpretazione coerente e condivisibile con la sentenza della Consulta sopra citata. Nel citato verbale si legge infatti che: *“l’amministratore socio di una Srl immobiliare, composta dall'amministratore stesso e da un solo altro socio, se delega un professionista allo svolgimento dell’attività amministrativa relativa alla gestione immobiliare non è obbligato al pagamento dei contributi alla gestione commercianti; e questo, sia pur in assenza di dipendenti”.*. Quindi, se nel tuo caso l'amministratore svolge compiti non imprenditoriali può non essere iscritto e l'iscrizione d'ufficio fatta a seguito di accertamento può essere impugnata.

----------

